# One free fish drawing



## ao

Uhh... trying to procrastinate for my finals and want to make some more samples of my art... so... anyone?


----------



## betta lover1507

can you do Sylvia? she is on my avi


----------



## ao

well that was quick  sure, If i fail my finals I'll blame it on you


----------



## Mo

Can you please do my male shadow?


----------



## ao

betta lover1507 said:


> can you do Sylvia? she is on my avi


Here you go


----------



## ao

Mo said:


> Can you please do my male shadow?


Sure, I'm going to do some work first though


----------



## Mo

Thanks! Your drawings are awesome!


----------



## ao

Mo said:


> Thanks! Your drawings are awesome!


Meanwhite you can tell me whether he's a half moon? and is he just black? any special attributes? sorry, your photo is a little blurry


----------



## MollyJean

That is a beautiful picture, aokashi. Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## LuckyBlue

oh can I be the cause of your failing final too??

This is Anderson, a free almost dead fish from walmart 3 wks ago.


----------



## ao

LuckyBlue said:


> oh can I be the cause of your failing final too??
> 
> This is Anderson, a free almost dead fish from walmart 3 wks ago.


I'll try  how is he doing now?


----------



## ao

Mo said:


> Can you please do my male shadow?


nevermind  here you go


----------



## Mo

Thanks! It looks great!!!


----------



## LuckyBlue

aokashi said:


> I'll try  how is he doing now?


Anderson is doing Great!! He is my most active fish... swims all the time.


----------



## ao

LuckyBlue said:


> Anderson is doing Great!! He is my most active fish... swims all the time.


glad to hear! I'll be working on yours next


----------



## WildFlower

Whenever you have the time, could you do Rikuo for me? Thanks!


----------



## WildFlower

I have no idea why the picture is so big.....sorry!


----------



## MollyJean

I don't want to ask, cause you should be doing school work.. but.. maybe if you ever get time, could
you do one of Bettabettabetta? (I'd ask for Tidbit but that would be a HUGE challenge, LOL)


----------



## ao

@wildflower: Oh gosh, that is a giant picture! But that's ok 

@MollyJean: =P why would tidbit be hard? I'm trying to work my way down the list... I hope I get to everyone! And bettabettabetta is a very pretty veitail


----------



## WildFlower

I know....some thing wak-o happened and my computer decided to not listen to me and post a HUGE pic. Not my fault...


----------



## MollyJean

Thank you, BBB is such a different looking fish. I still have yet to find one like him.

And don't rush on my account. Heck, you should be doing school work!

Tidbit doesn't have a tail, lol. Though I would love to see how you would interpret her! lol


----------



## Thomasdog

WOWOOWWWWOWOOW!!! These are AMAZING!!!


----------



## ao

MollyJean said:


> Thank you, BBB is such a different looking fish. I still have yet to find one like him.
> 
> And don't rush on my account. Heck, you should be doing school work!
> 
> Tidbit doesn't have a tail, lol. Though I would love to see how you would interpret her! lol


Oh dear, it's not growing back at all? I love that picture with the imaginary tail btw =D so cute :3

I don't know whether to call this homework, I'm coding a website and frankly am really bored....

@Thomas: Thanks !


----------



## MollyJean

Not even a little. I'm pretty sure she was born like that. There's no scar tissue. The scales meet and it's as if the tail was never there. Don't feel bad for her, though. She gets around great and jumps higher then any of my fish, lol! When she's trying to move fast her whole body wiggles, it's the cutest thing!

^.^ She is cute, huh? no tail or fake tail, heh.

You sound like my husband.. he can't stand coding, he ends up playing chess instead >.>


----------



## ao

LuckyBlue said:


> oh can I be the cause of your failing final too??
> 
> This is Anderson, a free almost dead fish from walmart 3 wks ago.


here you go


----------



## ao

MollyJean said:


> Not even a little. I'm pretty sure she was born like that. There's no scar tissue. The scales meet and it's as if the tail was never there. Don't feel bad for her, though. She gets around great and jumps higher then any of my fish, lol! When she's trying to move fast her whole body wiggles, it's the cutest thing!
> 
> ^.^ She is cute, huh? no tail or fake tail, heh.
> 
> You sound like my husband.. he can't stand coding, he ends up playing chess instead >.>


oooohhhh that is really cute =D I want her, hahaha. where one earth did you get her?


----------



## MollyJean

Another member of the forums, evilVOG, found her at a grocery store. I pretty much begged him to get her for me. Love at first sight. So he did, and mailed her to me, and she's been thriving ever since. She's in a sorority now. In all honesty she should have been culled early on. It's a serious deformity. But for whatever reason she lived, and I'm very happy she did. She's my favorite girl.. (shhhh, don't tell the others!)

Oh wow, Anderson is beautiful! You're so good at this...


----------



## bettalover2033

You are VERY talented.

If you aren't backed up, can you do this male?


----------



## ao

MollyJean said:


> Another member of the forums, evilVOG, found her at a grocery store. I pretty much begged him to get her for me. Love at first sight. So he did, and mailed her to me, and she's been thriving ever since. She's in a sorority now. In all honesty she should have been culled early on. It's a serious deformity. But for whatever reason she lived, and I'm very happy she did. She's my favorite girl.. (shhhh, don't tell the others!)
> 
> Oh wow, Anderson is beautiful! You're so good at this...


=D lack of tail = 1 less fin to be nipped

Thanks I'm trying to stay awake.... >.> 

@bettalover2033: I'll try to get to you, no guarantees  But these pictures just seem to be getting blurrier =P


----------



## bettalover2033

I'll see if I can get a better picture.


----------



## bettalover2033

This is a much better picture that would work.










Sorry it's so big.


----------



## MollyJean

Hah! I think aokashi is just getting sleepy.. and as late as it is here, I am too o.o


----------



## ao

yay! I can see its fins!

And yup... it's 2 am here...


----------



## MollyJean

Where are you anyway? I'm in east TN.. 2:14 here. You further north?


----------



## ao

New york city... lolol. I might take a 2 hr nap before continuing with this ridiculous project....I do have a concept for Tidbit though  If you don't mind her in human form


----------



## MollyJean

human form? You know what, you go crazy with it, I would love to see what you come up with! I love stuff like that! You got me super curious now, though, lol!


----------



## bettalover2033

I probably shouldn't be up right now, but it's alright. I'm not going to die.

You female is so unique @MollyJean. I can now say I've seen a betta with no caudal.


----------



## MollyJean

You should have seen the woman at the post office. She had never seen a fish shipped before and was insistent that Tidbit couldn't be a betta because she's female and has no tail, and tried to tell me I couldn't have her. Some line about only being legal to mail goldfish through USPS. ... love living in the middle of nowhere...

Anyway, bed time for me as well!


----------



## Bombalurina

Aokashi, your stuff is amazing.


----------



## TheCheese909

Your pictures are amazing! When you have the time can you do one of my Punkin? He's a VT.. the 1st picture is from recently and the 2nd is when I first got him when he was so little and was only orange and that turquoise colour.. Now he's massive and skittles like lol. 

The picture shows parts of him to be a brownish-red, but its actually a deep purple.


----------



## MollyJean

Punkin looks a little like Bettabettabetta. Orange, white and purple, right? So hard to get the colors to show up right, though!


----------



## BeckyFish97

Not sure if you're still doing these, but if you are can you do gandalf please?(if they're free, I'm skint!) Thanks!Just in case the picture isnt clear he is an over half moon pure white betta!!!Thanks!!!Also I'm not sure how big the pic will come out so really sorry if it comes out huge!!!

PS:Your artwork is seriously AMAZING!!!


----------



## bettalover2033

That's funny. And that actually makes no sense. ("Only goldfish") She clearly doesnt know about aquabid. Also knows even less about her job.:roll:

Ah..the people can be so *smart* sometimes.:sarcastic:



MollyJean said:


> You should have seen the woman at the post office. She had never seen a fish shipped before and was insistent that Tidbit couldn't be a betta because she's female and has no tail, and tried to tell me I couldn't have her. Some line about only being legal to mail goldfish through USPS. ... love living in the middle of nowhere...
> 
> Anyway, bed time for me as well!


----------



## BeckyFish97

Lol


----------



## MollyJean

bettalover2033 said:


> That's funny. And that actually makes no sense. ("Only goldfish") She clearly doesnt know about aquabid. Also knows even less about her job.:roll:
> 
> Ah..the people can be so *smart* sometimes.:sarcastic:


You ever seen a documentary about how people in the Appalachian foothills still live off the land, some don't have electricity and some have never seen a TV? Yeah... I live there. Not joking at all. 20-30 years ago, it was true... only goldfish. Now any tropical fish can be mailed with the right packaging, but for the area I live in, it's probably never happened. (The closest pet store is.. um.. an hour and 15 minutes away. Walmart doesn't even have fish)

I find that I have to heavily educate myself to counter the natural ignorance of the area. But I don't think I would be happy anywhere else...


----------



## ao

Im not dead! lol, I'll be back to draw in like... 8 hours. last day of school! Yay!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97

LOL take your time!!!


----------



## betta lover1507

aokashi said:


> Here you go


i love it!!!! :shock:


----------



## Wolfie305

Are using SAI or Photoshop? Because I love that grainy brush stroke effect and it seems like everyone that does that uses SAI. Pffft D<


----------



## Spazzfish

Beautiful! Whats your medium? or are you using digital a digital?
if you have the time could you do spazz? 
He is a blue/ green color his ventrals are bright red his head is black and the tips of his tail are red.


----------



## TheCheese909

MollyJean- everytime I see your avvie pic i always thing "There's Punkin's brother!" lol. It's very hard to get the colours to show up right, even more difficult because he doesn't like to stay still for very long lol. When he was little it was hard to get a side shot of him only because he liked to look me head on and just stare lol.


----------



## MollyJean

TheCheese909 said:


> MollyJean- everytime I see your avvie pic i always thing "There's Punkin's brother!" lol. It's very hard to get the colours to show up right, even more difficult because he doesn't like to stay still for very long lol. When he was little it was hard to get a side shot of him only because he liked to look me head on and just stare lol.


OMG separated at birth! you're not in east TN by any chance, are you? LOL

I have tried and tried to get a good pick of BBB and it never works. I have also looked and looked for another like him and yours if the first I've ever seen!


----------



## TheCheese909

lol, no, i'm in southern California actually. I got Punkin from PetSmart on *checks fishy journal* August 14th last year. I was there with a friend of mine and she had always wanted an orange Betta so I told her to get him cause he was cute and different. She called him ugly and it hurt my feelings lol, so I wanted to get him but didn't have any money at the time. I put him back on the shelf and walked around the store and came back and picked him up again and we stared at each other for a long time then he tilted his head at me and wiggled his butt. I whined and my friend went and bought him for me lol.


----------



## MollyJean

that's so sweet! I love when things like that happen!


----------



## AFishTale

Oh my, you are one talented artist! If you have time, could you do my new boy?


----------



## bettalover2033

Actually no. It's crazy how some people live like that. I couldn't go a day without my phone or my ipad or some type of internet connection. I'd feel detached from the world. I guess I'm really bad when it comes to internet, but It's just a thing to do. {It's like routine}



MollyJean said:


> You ever seen a documentary about how people in the Appalachian foothills still live off the land, some don't have electricity and some have never seen a TV? Yeah... I live there. Not joking at all. 20-30 years ago, it was true... only goldfish. Now any tropical fish can be mailed with the right packaging, but for the area I live in, it's probably never happened. (The closest pet store is.. um.. an hour and 15 minutes away. Walmart doesn't even have fish)
> 
> I find that I have to heavily educate myself to counter the natural ignorance of the area. But I don't think I would be happy anywhere else...


Glad that school is done with im sure. I know I can't wait. I think there are just 3-4 more weeks.:roll:

I actually grew up in Queens NY.


aokashi said:


> Im not dead! lol, I'll be back to draw in like... 8 hours. last day of school! Yay!!!


----------



## ao

hooommmeeeeee

@bettalover2033

oh you did? i'm totally an alien here  I'm Australian


----------



## Alcemistnv

I was left speechless at the art. You capture the essence and beauty of the bettas very well 

I'd love one of Buddha, whenever you are able to. I think you might make Buddha more beautiful than I ever could


----------



## LuckyBlue

Thanks so much for drawing Anderson.... and thanks for sharing your talent!! Hope you did well on you finals too!!


----------



## ao

thanks LuckyBlue
Sorry guys, I had a fight with my husband... I think I'm going to head to bed...


----------



## bettalover2033

AUSTRALIA! NICE. The accent is one of ny favorites. Everywhere has its nice areas but in NYC they're not so easy to find. 



aokashi said:


> hooommmeeeeee
> 
> @bettalover2033
> 
> oh you did? i'm totally an alien here  I'm Australian


----------



## MollyJean

aokashi said:


> thanks LuckyBlue
> Sorry guys, I had a fight with my husband... I think I'm going to head to bed...


Hope everything is OK... *extra squishy rainbow hugs!!!!*


----------



## ao

WildFlower said:


> Whenever you have the time, could you do Rikuo for me? Thanks!


----------



## Alcemistnv

I also hope everything is okay.
I've been experiencing my parents fight often, so I hope everything goes okay with you :<


----------



## WildFlower

OHMYGOSHHHH! I love him so much!!! Thank you SO MUCH for taking the time to paint him!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

When you're done and Not busy, can you do Lebron?










Sorry about the Barrel. It takes 1/3 of my Tank.


----------



## ao

MollyJean said:


> Hope everything is OK... *extra squishy rainbow hugs!!!!*


tidbit in human form


----------



## ao

LebronTheBetta said:


> When you're done and Not busy, can you do
> 
> Sorry about the Barrel. It takes 1/3 of my Tank.


Ok you'll be the last one I take for freedrawings


----------



## MollyJean

Oh my GOSH she's like a princess in a wheelchair.. I love it! So sharing this with everyone I know! Thank you so so so much!!!

debutante! That's the word I was looking for! Or a beauty queen.. hah I would so hug you to death right now!


----------



## TheCheese909

lol! I love Tidbit's picture, that's so cute!


----------



## Alcemistnv

Tidbit looks absolutely beautiful in that painting!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice work.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Awesome! Why not


----------



## Gen2387

If you have the time and are still making some art, can you please do my Admiral Apocalypse? Pretty please.


----------



## TheCheese909

Gen2387, is Admiral Apocalypse actually as red as he looks in that first picture?? If so WOW, he's amazing!


----------



## Gen2387

TheCheese909 said:


> Gen2387, is Admiral Apocalypse actually as red as he looks in that first picture?? If so WOW, he's amazing!


He's almost as red. These pics were taken with my new cam and I think something went on with the flash because when I put them on the computer that's what came out. Lol. So he's not exactly that red but it's very close.


----------



## TheCheese909

Okay, lol. He looks like he's missing his skin or something, he looks really neat.. I know that sounds disgusting xD but yeah, he's pretty.


----------



## ao

I'm back.... Need to make the list for the rest of the people I need to draw 
1. bettalover2033 - Unamed Male
2. TheCheese909 - Punkin
3. BeckyFish97 - Gandalf
4. Spazzfish - Spazz
5. AFishTale - seemingly unamed new boy
6. Alcemistnv - B
7. LebronTheBetta - Lebron


Sorry everyone else  You can either buy art off me or wait till another free art event from me in the future


----------



## ao

bettalover2033 said:


> This is a much better picture that would work.
> Sorry it's so big.


Done


----------



## ao

1. bettalover2033 - Unamed Male [DONE]
2. TheCheese909 - Punkin
3. BeckyFish97 - Gandalf
4. Spazzfish - Spazz
5. AFishTale - seemingly unamed new boy
6. Alcemistnv - B
7. LebronTheBetta - Lebron


Sorry everyone else  You can either buy art off me or wait till another free art event from me in the future


----------



## bettalover2033

Thank you, aokashi! He looks great. I love how you made the colors blend so well.

Is this digital?



aokashi said:


> Done


----------



## TheCheese909

Oh my gosh that one is SO pretty!


----------



## ao

bettalover2033 said:


> Thank you, aokashi! He looks great. I love how you made the colors blend so well.
> 
> Is this digital?


You're welcome  and yes it is digital

@thecheese: thankyou!  I enjoyed playing with the colors too!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

these are amazing! I would be estatic if you could do honeycomb! He is in my albums! Thanks if you can ...and its free lol


----------



## Alcemistnv

I can't get over how amazing this is! D8


----------



## bettalover2033

Fantastic art work. Very interesting. It looks so much like a painting.


----------



## ao

TheCheese909 said:


> lol, no, i'm in southern California actually. I got Punkin from PetSmart on *checks fishy journal* August 14th last year. I was there with a friend of mine and she had always wanted an orange Betta so I told her to get him cause he was cute and different. She called him ugly and it hurt my feelings lol, so I wanted to get him but didn't have any money at the time. I put him back on the shelf and walked around the store and came back and picked him up again and we stared at each other for a long time then he tilted his head at me and wiggled his butt. I whined and my friend went and bought him for me lol.


Sorry kind of ended up looking like a bundle of hair rather than...the elegant thing he should be


----------



## ao

*List update*

1. bettalover2033 - Unamed Male [DONE]
2. TheCheese909 - Punkin [DONE]
3. BeckyFish97 - Gandalf
4. Spazzfish - Spazz
5. AFishTale - seemingly unamed new boy
6. Alcemistnv - B
7. LebronTheBetta - Lebron


Sorry everyone else  You can either buy art off me or wait till another free art event from me in the future


----------



## ao

BeckyFish97 said:


> Not sure if you're still doing these, but if you are can you do gandalf please?(if they're free, I'm skint!) Thanks!Just in case the picture isnt clear he is an over half moon pure white betta!!!Thanks!!!Also I'm not sure how big the pic will come out so really sorry if it comes out huge!!!
> 
> PS:Your artwork is seriously AMAZING!!!


I can't say I'm very good at drawing black or white fish.... gandalf was so hard to draw lolol... he's supposed to look like it's jumping out of the water.


----------



## ao

*List update*

1. bettalover2033 - Unamed Male [DONE]
2. TheCheese909 - Punkin [DONE]
3. BeckyFish97 - Gandalf [DONE]
4. Spazzfish - Spazz
5. AFishTale - seemingly unamed new boy
6. Alcemistnv - B
7. LebronTheBetta - Lebron


Sorry everyone else  You can either buy art off me or wait till another free art event from me in the future


----------



## bettalover2033

What program do you use? Is it on a tablet?


----------



## ao

Spazzfish said:


> Beautiful! Whats your medium? or are you using digital a digital?
> if you have the time could you do spazz?
> He is a blue/ green color his ventrals are bright red his head is black and the tips of his tail are red.


Sorry if I got the colors wrong! First time doing a comb tail =P looks more like a rooster comb


----------



## ao

bettalover2033 said:


> What program do you use? Is it on a tablet?


yup a $50 tablet and adobe photoshop


----------



## ao

*List update*

1. bettalover2033 - Unamed Male [DONE]
2. TheCheese909 - Punkin [DONE]
3. BeckyFish97 - Gandalf [DONE]
4. Spazzfish - Spazz [DONE]
5. AFishTale - seemingly unamed new boy
6. Alcemistnv - B
7. LebronTheBetta - Lebron


Sorry everyone else  You can either buy art off me or wait till another free art event from me in the future


----------



## TheCheese909

aokashi said:


> Sorry kind of ended up looking like a bundle of hair rather than...the elegant thing he should be


AWW <3 He's so cute! He looks great, thank you so much!


----------



## bettalover2033

aokashi said:


> 1. bettalover2033 - Unamed Male [DONE]
> 2. TheCheese909 - Punkin [DONE]
> 3. BeckyFish97 - Gandalf [DONE]
> 4. Spazzfish - Spazz [DONE]
> 5. AFishTale - seemingly unamed new boy
> 6. Alcemistnv - B
> 7. LebronTheBetta - Lebron
> 
> 
> *Sorry everyone else  You can either buy art off me or wait till another free art event from me in the future *


These are practice right?


----------



## BeckyFish97

OMG THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH HE'S PERFECT!!!He looks so realistic!!!You have a real talent!!!Thanks again!!!


----------



## Spazzfish

He is pretty thank you so much!


----------



## ao

bettalover2033 said:


> These are practice right?


something lik that. lol


----------



## bettalover2033

I figure that. Well thanks for mine!


----------



## Pacqui

WOW! You are absolutely amazing! Can you give me your prices to purchase one?


----------



## ao

Pacqui said:


> WOW! You are absolutely amazing! Can you give me your prices to purchase one?


its $5 for a 1000x1000px 300dpi digital paiting  payment via paypal


----------



## Jessicatm137

Love these! Sadly I have no money right now. Looks as if I have to wait tell you start doing free ones again!


----------



## ao

sure


----------



## Pacqui

How big of a print can I make w/ those? I want to hang it on my wall and want it to be at least 10x13

Thanks!


----------



## lelei

Omg..I love your drawings.. are they still free..? could you please do one of my "Sammy"


----------



## ao

Pacqui said:


> How big of a print can I make w/ those? I want to hang it on my wall and want it to be at least 10x13
> 
> Thanks!


That is possible... but it will cost more


----------



## lelei

I love the one in your Avatar..that is gorgeous!!!..how much are you charging?


----------



## ao

lelei said:


> I love the one in your Avatar..that is gorgeous!!!..how much are you charging?


thanks, its $5 for a 1000x1000px 300dpi digital paiting. I ha a thread in the classified section somewhere...


----------



## lelei

That's fine, I have some good pix in my album, not sure what you need, if you can't find anything suitable, lighing, or if too blurry.. I will just take more pix of "Sammy" and hopefully get something you can work with.


----------



## ao

lelei said:


> That's fine, I have some good pix in my album, not sure what you need, if you can't find anything suitable, lighing, or if too blurry.. I will just take more pix of "Sammy" and hopefully get something you can work with.


your photos are good  as long as I can see the colors and tail type its fine. You can pay me after I pm you a watermarked version.


----------



## lelei

Oh awwsum..Thanks soo much


----------



## MollyJean

I posted the picture of Tidbit on my facebook wall.. my mother replied;

"i love this pic of my grandfish so much, lol. It is the wallpaper on my phone now."


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

darn it, i was a tad too late! This digital art looks almost exactly like watercolor paitnings...


----------



## ao

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> darn it, i was a tad too late! This digital art looks almost exactly like watercolor paitnings...


Sorry! I had to stop somewhere... especially when i originally intended to just draw ONE. LOL 

next time...

@ mollyjean: lolol, "grandfish" =D Im glad your mom liked it


----------



## ao

couldnt sleep  was finger painting with my iphone. So heres a complementary finger painting of bettax3


----------



## AFishTale

That's one amazing finger painting!


----------



## Joaquin

Your Betta fish drawings are beautiful, Aokashi!


----------



## Wolfie305

MollyJean said:


> I posted the picture of Tidbit on my facebook wall.. my mother replied;
> 
> "i love this pic of my grandfish so much, lol. It is the wallpaper on my phone now."


LOLOLO!!!! That is so cute xDDD


----------



## Armani33

LuckyBlue, Wow he was almost dead when you got him? Man you would never know it now you have brought him back from the brink I love his pink coloring. Aokashi your drawings are amazing!!!


----------



## ao

Thankyou for all the compliments ＝D

I bought another baby betta today. Petco have a mountain of betta cups stacked real high, so I just had to take one home. A really nice almost white fellow, that isn't so....baby. I think he's definitely going to be a marble 

I really feel sorry for those king males though....  they can barley move is those little cups....

I'm hoping this baby is a male so that I can have a pair on my table 

also hoping it's going to be a half moon =P My girls gonna be jealous of all the attention this new one's gonna get. it's in a .75 food storage container until I find a real tank for it.


----------



## Alcemistnv

OOOO fingers crossed for a halfmoon for ya!
I'd love one of my own, but I'm so afraid to injure it during tank cleanings. Seems like it's something that could be a bit dangerous to a betta, and I didn't realize it until yesterday when I did Buddha's.
He almost jumped out T-T


----------



## Sivan

Are you still doing free art? I'd love a picture of my boy, Crusoe.


----------



## LuckyBlue

Armani33 said:


> LuckyBlue, Wow he was almost dead when you got him? Man you would never know it now you have brought him back from the brink I love his pink coloring. Aokashi your drawings are amazing!!!


Here was Anderson in his cup.... in Journal section his little story is under Anderson's Autobiography... he has a couple entries, but hasn't written for a while ... I'll tell him he needs to update on his progress....


----------



## ao

LuckyBlue said:


> Here was Anderson in his cup.... in Journal section his little story is under Anderson's Autobiography... he has a couple entries, but hasn't written for a while ... I'll tell him he needs to update on his progress....


Argh swamped in work from... work. i think anderson is a fine fish  and lucky you saved him 

I didn't post a picture of my new male yet did I?
here he is!


----------



## Alcemistnv

I love your new male  I hope it's the kind you want ^^

And I'm so excited for Buddha art haha


----------



## ao

it's coming! I'm drawing now ad I... type. LOL


----------



## Alcemistnv

hahaha xD


----------



## ao

AFishTale said:


> Oh my, you are one talented artist! If you have time, could you do my new boy?


omg finally done =D I got super sick half way drawing this one and was stuck in bed....wasnt in the mood to draw for a few days, still sick, but felt bad that I owe all these drawings so picked up the tablet again


----------



## ao

*List update*

1. bettalover2033 - Unamed Male [DONE]
2. TheCheese909 - Punkin [DONE]
3. BeckyFish97 - Gandalf [DONE]
4. Spazzfish - Spazz [DONE]
5. AFishTale - seemingly unamed new boy [DONE]
6. Alcemistnv - B
7. LebronTheBetta - Lebron


Sorry everyone else  You can either buy art off me or wait till another free art event from me in the future


----------



## ao

Alcemistnv said:


> hahaha xD


I think Im at my limited, going to bed with a big jug of water


----------



## ao

*List update*

1. bettalover2033 - Unamed Male [DONE]
2. TheCheese909 - Punkin [DONE]
3. BeckyFish97 - Gandalf [DONE]
4. Spazzfish - Spazz [DONE]
5. AFishTale - seemingly unamed new boy [DONE]
6. Alcemistnv - B[DONE]
7. LebronTheBetta - Lebron


Sorry everyone else  You can either buy art off me or wait till another free art event from me in the future


----------



## Alcemistnv

Buddha! He's looks absolutely stunning <3
Thank youuuu so much!!! 

WELL worth the wait!

Maybe when I get betta #2 i can pay for another one haha


----------



## ao

Alcemistnv said:


> Buddha! He's looks absolutely stunning <3
> Thank youuuu so much!!!
> 
> WELL worth the wait!
> 
> Maybe when I get betta #2 i can pay for another one haha


His eyes are so big and cute 
I wish I did him better  darn this sickness. lol, I'm looking forward to see what kind of new fishie you will be getting


----------



## lelei

Wow..so beautiful.. What a fantantic drawing Love it.. did I miss the list?


----------



## ao

lelei said:


> Wow..so beautiful.. What a fantantic drawing Love it.. did I miss the list?


Sorry you did  Next time...


----------



## ao

LebronTheBetta said:


> When you're done and Not busy, can you do Lebron?
> 
> Sorry about the Barrel. It takes 1/3 of my Tank.


Here you go


----------



## LebronTheBetta

He. Looks. Amazing!!! 
This was Worth the Wait!!!
Thanks for Drawing him, I like the way how his Fins are so Sharp!!!
Just Like a Crowntail... Thanks!!! ;P
Oh, and how do you make this into a Avatar Pic? I want to know just in case...


----------



## ao

I think you save it and re-upload...? I really have no idea. Sorry


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice artwork!


----------



## Karebear13

Wow this is amazing you are incredible


----------



## 3l1zabeth

Send me a PM when you have an available free spot for Dakota. I have an album with pics of him.


----------

